# Pull up bar bracket ideas



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey guys...need some ideas for a pull up bar bracket. I want to set up a station in the garage. I have the door jam contraption but want something in the garage. I want to drop something from the ceiling so it's out of the way and I have no wall space with the other stuff. WEnt by home depot to see what brackets they had and although I didn't scour the entire store, didn't see anything that I'm thinking of. I need something with a face plate to bolt into the ceiling studs and then extend down about 18" to 2' and then has a cylinder to slide the pull up bar through. Below is a drawing of what I envision. Any thoughts? and this should work but how and what to use to construct?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Been seeing some youtube videos and a lot using piping. I think I can do it cheaper so here is what I came up with. 

4 x 4 post. 

2 x 20" with holes cut out towards the bottom for the bar to pass through.

36" or so 4 x4 post for beam. 

The 2 20" post will be attatched to the beam on each side with lag bolts.

the beam will then be bolted to a joist with lag bolts


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

try this........two lengths of chain, approx 20" long. two quick links for the chain. two hook bolts, with lag type threads ensure that the hooks are wide enough to be able to hold the pipe. two eye bolts with machined threads for a nut. piece of 1" or 1 1/4" pipe, approx 3.5' - 4' long. drill a two holes in the rafter approx 4" shorter than the length of pipe. thread hooks into holes. drill holes 2" in from end of pipe, to accommodate the eye bolts. attach eye bolt thru the holes on the pipe, the attach the quick links to the chain and the eye bolts, place opposite link of chain over a hook.

now the hanging bar will accomplish two things.........first, it will ensure that you don't use momentum during your pull ups, second after you are thru with your pull ups, the bar can be stored on the hooks up high out of the way.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*threaded rod*

I hung a large shelf from ceiling over my car using threaded rod.
Drill a hole thru sheetrock
Using 2 x 4's longer than distance between rafters in attick - drill a hole thru them - place them over tops of rafters - insert threaded rods thru 2 x 4 and use a strong washer with nut. this will carry a lot of weight.
attach whatever you wish to threaded rods sticking down from ceiling and you
will be good to go......
smokey


----------

